# Pretty girl...



## iwc3707 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all.
I been creeping for a while and I thought I'd post some pictures of
my new Beretta inox 96a1.
The only changes so far is the internal laser and the wood grips from
Beretta. I'm sure the next thing will be a skeleton hammer and d spring.
All I can say is she's a beauty.
Thanks for looking


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, a fine looking handgun. Congrats and enjoy!

BTW.....how do you activate the laser?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's just Inox 96FS - not a 96A1. The 96A1 is railed.

But, great gun!


----------



## iwc3707 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for informing me, I always get the model number mixed up...so many variations of the 92 series.
The laser switch is on the right side the oval shaped button above the trigger guard. 
As far as the off switch, it is located on the left side above the trigger guard. This
is a very clean design and will be testing it out this weekend for accuracy.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice looking outfit. I've got a weakness for a stainless gun with nice wooden grips.


----------

